# Lure single and double hook sizes



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I want to replace the trebles on a few of my lures with doubles and singles. I like the idea of fewer snags, fewer losses and safer fishing at the cost of a few hookups.

Places I've looked so far, if they have any singles at all, only have them in marlin sizes. The lures I want to modify are only 3-10 cm long. I know that hook gauge to size means one thing and another between different types, so I was wondering if anyone familiar with hooks like these: http://www.fishhead.com.au/store/produc ... ingle.html could give me a rough guide regarding gape width and gauge, as it looks like I'll have to shop online.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Did they l


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Did they look at you like you had three heads when asked at your tackle shop?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, pretty much. I don't think of myself as being a faddish gear head but I think I might've made that impression. Are you giving me that look or have you had a go with alternative hooks barra?


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I've done ok putting single hooks on blades. Way less snags and still caught fish.


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been slowly changing all my trebles to singles. On casting slugs and hardbodies. Having the same trouble finding hooks to suit and have gone with a short live baiting hook (not sure of brand) with two split rings. The hooks are a bit heavy guage, but the best I could find. Those decoy ones look good, but I am using a 3/0 or 4/0. Not sure if they come that big. Haven't noticed much of change in hook up rate, but dont seem to loose as many fish or get tangled in other stuff as much. 
Thanks Wfish


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

wfish said:


> The hooks are a bit heavy guage, but the best I could find. Those decoy ones look good, but I am using a 3/0 or 4/0. Not sure if they come that big. Haven't noticed much of change in hook up rate, but dont seem to loose as many fish or get tangled in other stuff as much.
> Thanks Wfish


Cheers, sounds like I'll find a use somewhere for a pack of 1/0s then (largest they're selling these things in on this site).


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Squidley said:


> Are you giving me that look or have you had a go with alternative hooks barra?


I've got a few shallow diving minnow lures with singles but they're not hooks I'm 100% happy with. Search this forum and you'll find a few threads with links to sellers of hooks.

A couple of weeks ago I was armed with all the info on what hooks I wanted and thought I'd support my local rather than buy online and have to cough up extra for postage. When I told the guy what the names and sizes of the hooks were and have a confused look on his face and pointed to the trebles saying "that's what you normal put on a lure, never heard of single hooks on a lure" meanwhile there were some bluewater lures hanging on racks with singles....

I ended up buying trebles as I was in need but I'll buy some singles online for next time I need them. I think one of the links on this forum leads to a site which has dimenions for gape and length of the various hooks which is really good because you can get your lure and ruler out and see which ones will suit.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Gamakatsu and Decoy both make single "trebles".


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

punchanello said:


> Gamakatsu and Decoy both make single "trebles".


Yep, they're the ones.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Like I posted earlier I have had some pretty good results with less foul ups with singles, but I still have a couple of concerns.

It's fine to replace the rear treble. But when you replace the middle treble you start to wonder. If the gape of the hook faces down you should hook up neatly, but that defeats the purpose of making your lure snag resistant. Face the gape of the hook up and you are snag resistant but I really can see how you are going to get solid hook ups. Am I making sense?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

punchanello said:


> Like I posted earlier I have had some pretty good results with less foul ups with singles, but I still have a couple of concerns.
> 
> It's fine to replace the rear treble. But when you replace the middle treble you start to wonder. If the gape of the hook faces down you should hook up neatly, but that defeats the purpose of making your lure snag resistant. Face the gape of the hook up and you are snag resistant but I really can see how you are going to get solid hook ups. Am I making sense?


So what you're saying is there's no such thing as a weed free hard body lure unless you want to reduce the hookup rate. Probably not going to get anyone here who will disagree with you on that.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

All the times I've read about replacing trebles it's been upward-facing single on the back, downward facing double on the front. Presumably not snag free but it's got to be less messy than trebles.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

A tip for anyone replacing hooks on your lures, esp. smaller bream or trout type "finesse" lures.
Weight the hooks you remove. You can get jewellers scales accurate(ish) to .00 of a gram from ebay for the price of a couple of good lures. Try to replace trebles with single / double hooks with a similar weight, or you may adversely affect lure action.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the ones your looking for a called "Gamakatsu Siwash"


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

If this helps Squidly - below are Gamakatsu size 1 hooks on my Berkley frenzy 10cm qantas minnow.
















Bit hard to see - but the size 1 seems to be ok for the 10cm lure. Don't think I've missed any hook ups since changing from trebles.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, all. I manged to find some size 1 Decoy "Pluggin'" singles at the Gotone on South road. Still need to get a hold of some doubles though.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

I changed my Whiting lures over a while ago, I found that the (Ecogear in particular) front treble was fouling on the very light line during casting. I retained the rear trebles but removed the front entirely, but then felt I as not getting on as much as I used to so I added a single to the front.

So far I havent noticed any appreciable difference single vs treble and it no longer fouls on cast... I did have trouble finding a single with the right eye orientation, I also found it was no good asking, you get 'the look' as mentioned. But searching the shelves in Batemans Bay I eventually found a small packet and I have to start looking again, as Im about out...


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Hey I visited Ray and Anne's for the first time because of this special: http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... only-4-95/
and they had a pretty darn good selection of single lure hooks (and things in general). So if anyone in Adelaide's looking for these things definitely check out Ray & Anne's.

Earlier I got some size 8s from this eBay seller: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gamakatsu-Tr ... 27c6ce08a4
Decent prices and great range but you want to know your sizes and it takes a little while for the mail to come. The size 8s look right on the 1" bream hardbodies I have, I'll see how they go on the weekend back at the place I had a treble straightened out with a single scale impaled on it


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

wfish said:


> I've been slowly changing all my trebles to singles. On casting slugs and hardbodies. Having the same trouble finding hooks to suit and have gone with a short live baiting hook (not sure of brand) with two split rings. The hooks are a bit heavy guage, but the best I could find. Those decoy ones look good, but I am using a 3/0 or 4/0. Not sure if they come that big. Haven't noticed much of change in hook up rate, but dont seem to loose as many fish or get tangled in other stuff as much.
> Thanks Wfish


Please to say they do come in size up to 5/0 (that's the biggest I have bought online) I will try to find out where I got them from. If I can find my records, I will edit this post to say where.

cheers andybear  

Wellsys Tackle Pty Ltd. sizes up to 6/0


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Heres some links for lure single hooks. The guys at motackle are also great for advice. Give em a call. They wont give you the look. I tell them what Im trying to do and they let me know what they reckon. They deal with fishing gear all day every day.

Larger -

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=1144
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4273

Smaller -

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3738
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=2721
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=5643

doubles -

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=6992


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I posted this elsewhere and figured it might be handy to someone so I'll put it here

Measurements are barb to the closest point on the shank opposite:

Gamakatsu singles
1/0 13mm
1 11 mm
2 9mm
4 8mm
8 6mm

Decoy Pluggin Single
1 11mm

Decoy Jigging Single
1/0 12.5mm


----------

